# how can I add timecode(to trigger 'onFI') to the stream in OBS



## jackfee (Oct 14, 2016)

just like (Adobe Flash Media Live Encoder) :


----------



## jackfee (Oct 17, 2016)

anyone have some ideas?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 17, 2016)

What does this function do in FMLE?


----------



## jackfee (Oct 19, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> What does this function do in FMLE?



we need to sync the video stream (played in Flash) with the web page by timecode(timestamp).


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 19, 2016)

Perhaps I'm not following. The web page itself tracks the timecode of the streamed video and changes based on the time? Even when someone tunes in midway through?


----------



## jackfee (Oct 20, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> Perhaps I'm not following. The web page itself tracks the timecode of the streamed video and changes based on the time? Even when someone tunes in midway through?



sorry for the confuse. The client flash need to do the following two jobs:
1. play the live video
2. do some actions according to the timecode(timestamp) in the video stream.


----------

